# Looking in Coweta or surrounding area.



## Beenslayin (Feb 12, 2017)

I am 50 years old. I have been hunting since I was  8 years old. I have harvested plenty of deer and am very picky now about what I shoot.  I am looking for a trophy managed club. I don't hunt  much due to work and family health issues but would like to have a place to hunt. Please PM me if you have anything. Willing to pay what it takes.


----------



## WARHAWK HUNTING CLUB (May 2, 2017)

I have a 525ac club in Taylor co if interested you cancontact me at 4702618985


----------

